
Danger – Stop Saying “You Forgot to ” in Code Review - vinnyglennon
https://danger.systems/ruby/
======
mytailorisrich
IMO, checks that can be automated, like linting or formatting, should happen
before code review and have been fixed before the code is submitted for
review.

That way the code review is not 'polluted' by potentially plenty of automated
comments, and reviews can focus on actually review the code as it is proposed
to be submitted to the code repository.

------
senorprogrammer
I find the use of “she” throughout your site when referring to an automated
code process to be fairly strange. I suspect you’re trying to add levity and
personality, but it’s an odd thing to assign gender to. Perhaps consider
replacing those with “it”?

~~~
lioeters
Apparently someone asked the same question - from the FAQ:

> Danger keeps getting referred to as “her/she”, what gives?

> When we were in the naming process of Danger, we went through a lot of
> names. In the end, it got named after Gem “Danger” McShane, who was involved
> in both the copy and the concept. While not a programmer herself, she’s
> helped out with trying to understand the personality behind the project.
> Danger, the project, is a female, northern UK, command-line app into 80’s
> punk/indie. Inspired by community efforts like the Haçienda / Factory
> Records.

> Understandably, applying a gender to a genderless concept comes with it’s
> own complications. To make it worse, female genders tend to be applied
> towards “digital assistants” which should raise questions on outdated-but-
> still-persisting gender stereotypes and patriarchical power structures.
> There is no answer that can completely absolve the disconnect I’m afraid.

[https://danger.systems/guides/faq.html#danger-keeps-
getting-...](https://danger.systems/guides/faq.html#danger-keeps-getting-
referred-to-as-quot-her-she-quot-what-gives)

